# best music theme



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay to be fair maybe it's not the best but it rank up there somewhere
I really like Phantasm original ''theme'', and what a serie of movie this were,
needless to says i got the four movies and im dying to see phantasm 5 to 
a point Don Coscarelli upset me, release the darn movie allready we know it's 
made.But i got a bit lost in the subject,im here to talk about music.

BOY!

:tiphat:

p.s one of my friend who is a musician play it all the time on his keyboard


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds to me like the standard Exorcist / Oldfield knockoff that horror producers insisted on for a decade or more after 1973


----------

